

Ask News.YC: Does anybody want a forums here? - trekker7

Maybe this has been asked before, but would there be any interest in having a Hacker News Forums, for general, casual discussion as opposed to just commenting on news posts? I think of HN as a community rather than just a place to read interesting stuff.<p>If there's enough interest, PG, maybe you could add that component to the site if you have time?

======
rms
It's unnecessary. You can submit items without links. So if you want a
discussion that isn't about a news item, just pick a topic and submit it.

------
vlad
The hckrtrckr site (N.YC/Google Maps mashup) says location-based forums should
be up within days.

~~~
dottertrotter
HackrTrackr is almost done. I rewrote quite a bit of it in order to speed up
load times, and the area based forums I'm hoping to complete in the next
couple days.

